# VPN Access stopped working on Watchguard Firebox



## johnc83 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi, was hoping someone could help with this please.

Previously we had no problem with remote users connecting via VPN but recently they can't connect and i've checked the firewall and it shows the errors (see attached jpeg) but I'm not sure what it all means. 

Would someone be able to point me down the right road please.

Thanks
John


----------



## ragazzid (May 31, 2011)

is it ever worked before?

I mean.. are you sure about the peers, passwords, which devices are you configuring for the VPN connection?

Are you sure about the phases 1 and 2 of IKE ?

Which kind of VPN are we talking about?
Site to site?
SSL
Remote access?


----------



## johnc83 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi, sorry for late reply. It appears that all XP machines are still connecting fine but any Win7 machines that previously connected are now unable to (we may have made some changes on router but not anything to do with VPN issues as far as we know and the Win7 machines have had no changes).

Im still trawling the web in a hope of finding a solution..

Thanks
John


----------

